# Holloaing



## tootsietoo (20 March 2011)

There was an interesting column by Nigel Peel a few weeks ago about the Holloa and its place in the new world of trail hunting.  Apparently he believes that it is still an important part of participating in a days hunting.

Now I have a problem which I have never admitted.  I can't holloa.  I seem to have no problem with yelling at my children at the top of my voice across 2 fields, but if I try to make a holloa come out, it just sticks in my throat!  Fortunately I have never been caught out as there always seems to have been someone nearby who can do the job, but can anyone tell me how??  Or will anyone else admit to the same affliction?


----------



## glamourstar (20 March 2011)

I have tried holloaring a couple of times as it seems like something that I would be able to do being a bit loud generally....however the only time that ive tried it I sounded like a ghostly version of a teenage boy going through puberty....I am neitehr a ghost or a prepubescent boy.  I tried practising on my own but just felt like a prat....not i just dont bother!


----------



## EAST KENT (20 March 2011)

OOh we all had a great time at one of the Countryside marches ..a holloa started at the front and sort of rippled it`s way through to the back,a good oppotunity to practice and not look a prat!


----------



## tootsietoo (20 March 2011)

But any tips on technique anyone?  And sound to aim for - a sort of WAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW???

It's more than a shout isn't it - it's more one of those screams (which I have only managed a handful of times, eg when dog was nearly under the wheels of a car, and other similarly scary things) that hurts your throat.


----------



## Sanolly (20 March 2011)

has anyone got this on a video? Have never heard it!


----------



## tootsietoo (20 March 2011)

nothing that I can find on youtube sanolly!


----------



## gonebananas (20 March 2011)

Please forgive me but I'm a little confused to what Holloaing is :S


----------



## Sanolly (20 March 2011)

this perhaps


----------



## gonebananas (20 March 2011)




----------



## Sanolly (20 March 2011)

Shall I post the right video this time?! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4jM6OdbW9g


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 March 2011)

Whooooooooooooooooooooy is what I have done in the past and it has had a response from the huntsman. This was taught to me by the kennel huntsman so perhaps he knew it was me and is why he responded.


----------



## oakash (21 March 2011)

Long ago, the BFSS made a hunting video as a sort of '  foxhunting explanation', long before the ban. I think it was the Wordcestershire Hunt which was featured, and there was a brilliant 'holloa' on that as the fox went away - a sort of drawn out scream. As for practising, the best place is in your car when you are driving alone with all windows closed!

Please don't holla if you visit the Exmoor, though ( when the ban is lifted) - it may not be the right fox, so generally holloas were not allowed.!!

Any of the old hands know if that video was ever put out on CD/DVD?


----------



## JenHunt (21 March 2011)

I was taught that it's a Waaaoooooowwwlll sort of sound if that helps?


----------



## Apercrumbie (21 March 2011)

Sanolly said:



 Shall I post the right video this time?! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4jM6OdbW9g

Click to expand...

Brilliant   I love Mary Poppins!

RE the sound - I have no idea but I quite like the Mary Poppins version!


----------



## gonebananas (21 March 2011)

lmao!! I think I understand now! but everyone's different versions is confusing me still a little.... I think maybe you should all do a demonstration of your own versions video it bang it on you tube and post the links on here so I can be educated in the different types of Holloaing!


----------



## tootsietoo (21 March 2011)

vieooooooooooo halloooooooooooooooo!  I have it now! 

Great idea gonebananas.  videos please!


----------



## gonebananas (21 March 2011)

preferably at full pelt across a field for full authenticity


----------



## billyslad (22 March 2011)

will try to  get video and or recording up on you tube, you should only helloa with Huntsmans permission otherwise it starts confusing the hounds and staff


----------



## tootsietoo (22 March 2011)

yes that's a good point billyslad, I will ask him sometime whether it's something he wants us to do or not.  If not, I don't need to worry!


----------



## billyslad (22 March 2011)

As I understand it the objective of helloaing is to alert the attention of the huntsman and then to lead the hounds to the trail


----------



## Fiagai (22 March 2011)

oakash said:



			....Please don't holla if you visit the Exmoor, though ( when the ban is lifted) - it may not be the right fox, so generally holloas were not allowed.!!
		
Click to expand...

This!

Extract from our Hunt Etiquette (pre ban obviously!)




			If you view a fox, do not holler - merely hold up your hat or hankerchief or simply stand in your srirrups (in the case of a mounted follower) holding your whip / riding crop high
		
Click to expand...

Of course this doesnt meam you can't practise it in the bath


----------



## giveachance (22 March 2011)

Good example of hollaring at 4;24 and 4:55 (the 4:55 is possibly clearer)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEQ-f5-Rauw&playnext=1&list=PLE53FD4367895E599


----------



## VoR (25 March 2011)

Oh the irony!

http://nwhsa.redblackandgreen.net/horn.html

North-West Hunt Sabs have a selection of horn and voice calls for your delectation.


----------

